# Favorite archery quote?



## warder1268 (Aug 25, 2003)

I just made a longbow for a cousin of mine and was wondering if anyone had a favorite quote that I might put on the bow. I lean heavily toward the older quotes( poetry type stuff mainly). ?Any good ones out there. I did a search of quotes from Shakespeare but I didn't find any. "The flight of the arrow....." type stuff. Thank you again.
Mike


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

I have a bow on order that will have ( A country bow will survive)on it.


----------



## Seymour (Aug 25, 2003)

"Whatever's wrong ain't the bow and whatever's right is the archer."


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Dec 14, 2002)

warder1268,
How about some of these:

"With the arrow flies the soul."
"Aim small, miss small."
"Pick a spot."

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Arthur P (May 28, 2002)

How about one of these?

The Joy is great of him who strays
In shady woods on summer days,
With eyes alert and muscles steady,
His long-bow strung, his arrows ready.

-or-

Cheerily blow the bugle horn
In the cool green woods of morn;
Loose the hounds and let them go,
Wax the cord and bend the bow.

Both by Maurice Thompson in "Witchery of Archery"


----------



## warder1268 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Great quotes*

I love the quotes so far. Keep them coming as I am making more bows and will put a quote on each. Thank you much.
Mike


----------



## samD (Oct 25, 2003)

I like this one:


"stalk softly and carry a bent stick"

I want that as a tattoo....maybe..


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Warder -

"The target's a deal too close, can we have it moved back to a fit distance for men to shoot at?"

Viper1 out.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

my favorite of all time comes from the top target archer of all time-Darrell Pace watching a JOAD kid shoot through his clicker at the OR round at JOAD nationals

"Oh no, Alex just had a Premature Ekliculation"

another one from his great rival Rick McKinney on Rick's 4th place finish at Montreal 76 vs DP's gold

"I thought I could win the gold medal, Darrell knew he was going to"


----------



## Cazador (Oct 22, 2002)

*"Live The Code"*

My favorite traditional archery quote:

"Go afield with a good attitude, with respect for the forest and fields in which you walk. Immerse yourself in the outdoor experience. It will cleanse your soul and make you a better person."

- Fred Bear

If this is too long for an inscription, try "Live The Code".

Cazador


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

*Quotes*

"It's always farther out of the woods than it is into the woods."

from old time archer R. T. Turk


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Don't know if this qualifies as a quote or famous last words. 
From my nephew, 
"I don't need an arm guard." 

Maybe he didn't most of the time but it sure would've been handy the one time he did.


----------



## horse (Jul 11, 2003)

if the point hits first it's in tune.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

walk softly and carry a bent stick

let me tell you how good I use to be


----------



## berlinwall20998 (Feb 19, 2019)

Archery is the art, sport, practice, or ability to shoot arrows using a bow. The word comes from the arcus of Latin. Archery has historically been used for hunting and fighting. It is mostly a competitive sport and recreational activity


----------



## Bill_in_TR (Aug 1, 2014)

"Immediately after the release both hands do nothing."


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

_*"Nothing clears a troubled mind better than shooting a bow." 

-Fred Bear*_


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

"There is no finer thing in life that the sweet release of the shaft by a pretty young woman of form." C. Howitt Fields

That's archery...right?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

If anyone scrolls past the last pic....


I'm pretty sure it was Rick McKinney during a casual discussion at dinner about the complexities of tuning and form with a group of us, said something like "Archery is really a lot simpler than people make it out to be. Just point it in the right direction and let it go". 

(Apologies, Rick, if it wasn't you. But I think this was when the Canadian team was doing training at ASU back in the early '80s.)



Another one, Terry Ragsdale when answering questions after a seminar about form and such. One person was going on about problems with target panic and punching the trigger, and Terry said "Yeah, just don't do that".


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

If carbon ain’t flyin’, ain’t nothing dyin’.


KPC


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

This one is from my old days shooting my recurve.

"OH Crap I Creeped"


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

I don’t like quotes on a bow, but you can name it Keiko - it’s the japanese word you hear a lot in a dojo. It means “ mindful training “
PS It can be his “new girl” too.


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

When I was a kid I discovered that my accuracy fell of in direct proportion to the trouble I was in when I got home. Especially if my father was involved.
A clear mind is essential to the concentration required to shoot arrow after arrow in a tight group or make that once in a lifetime smooth release.

During my 20's I coined the phrase "Arrows fly as life goes." In retirement I can attest to the validity of that simple statement.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

"Enjoy the journey". - John


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Some good ones^.....but aren't these too long to put on the limb of a longbow?

"If you consider an unsuccessful hunt to be a waste of time, then the true meaning of the chase escapes you all together" Fred

"There is more fun in hunting with the handicap of the bow than the sureness of a rifle" Fred 

"The history of the bow and arrow is the story of mankind" Fred again

Longfellow;
"If you would hit the mark, you must aim a little above it; Every arrow that flies feels the pull of the earth."


"The more I practice....the luckier I become."



"When I nok my arrow, I unlock my soul."


----------



## azklmsr (Jan 1, 2019)

Goodness


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

"Shut up and shoot." is one of my favorites for engraving on a bow.

My other favorite quote too long for a bow engraving is: 
"99% of bow shooting is the same. Who, what, when, were, why, and how make up the last 1%."


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Don’t practice until you get it right, Practice until you can’t get it wrong.
Or a nice short one. “ Pull”
Arrowchucker out


----------



## cold finger (Mar 6, 2016)

"do your part and i will do mine"


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

Some Indians were meant to gather firewood.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

"The arrow goes where the arrow wants to go."-Winkie


----------



## Turbomunkey89 (Mar 9, 2019)

You’ll shoot your eye out. Wait, maybe that was BB guns.


----------

